# Work visa rejected



## Skem432 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Guys I am on a visitors visa, and my employer has applied for a work visa which was rejected due to some security reasons. I am originally from India and hold a British passport. My employer has applied again as they need my services.

What are my options if the visa is rejected again, I am rightnow facing issues with flat rental and other things as everything here requires a residence visa.

Can I work in the company as a consultant with company based in UK. I guess they need to top up my salary for the corporation tax.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Skem 432


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Skem432 said:


> Hi Guys I am on a visitors visa, and my employer has applied for a work visa which was rejected due to some security reasons. I am originally from India and hold a British passport. My employer has applied again as they need my services. What are my options if the visa is rejected again, I am rightnow facing issues with flat rental and other things as everything here requires a residence visa. Can I work in the company as a consultant with company based in UK. I guess they need to top up my salary for the corporation tax. Any suggestions are appreciated.
> Skem 432



You really have no options - unless your company hires a high-end PRO to provide some wastaa (relationship power!). 

Three options:

1) Hire a PRO with great relationships or use existing relationships to obtain the visa
2) They fire you and find someone else
3) Technically, you could do the visa run thing. Your company could rent your apartment/utilities/car/etc. for you - and you just do a visa run. Problem is that you'd have no local bank account and you wouldn't be able to obtain a few services.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For option 3, you would technically be working illegally, which may cause you and your company problems if something goes wrong, They couod end up with fines, visas being stopped and it will out them on a 'watch list' where it's likely they will be inspected on spec regularly. Of course, it does happen in many places.


----------

